# Cheap, secure land in NW ME w/low taxes, don't hesitate !!



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

My favorite retreat/farm in the woods land of all times has reached the point in time where the logging family who own it is dumping it - asking price $70,000 for 153 acres (down from $126k) - taxes $134/yr. 
Dead end of decent gravel road w/nothing but an entire unpopulated mountainous township at your back - doesn't get much better than this & I'm a survivalist realtor so know somewhat what I'm talking about.
Yes, I think there are 2 streams w/good 'head' on them - I know there is one good one where you enter the land over a sturdy newish wooden bridge the logger built to get the wood out. 
Yes, like almost all lots over 10 acres or so in Maine that come on the market, this has been selectively cut, but has rows of saplings/small trees that will now grow like crazy with exposure to the sun, so firewood for life for several people & this makes it easier to see how to develop the land & to cut for building envelope, cutlivation fields & fields of fire.
Gotta go - don't wait if you're interested ! Listing broker knows I like this & will try hard to sell it before me !


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi rickfrosty. A few pics would be handy. Any buildings on the property? Others would want to know.

Wylie


----------



## Deb862 (Jun 22, 2005)

Whereabouts is it exactly? We are looking at ME possibly but not too far north, probably around Bangor area.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Wylie Kyote said:


> Hi rickfrosty. A few pics would be handy. Any buildings on the property? Others would want to know.
> 
> Wylie


I'll see if I can post the link on the land from the MLS system, but not now from my dial up at home.
No buildings on land - great views though. I'm told you can see all the way to the county seat of Farmington - about 20+ mi.s as the crow flies, but further by road. 
This is a pretty nice little town of somewhere over 4,000 w/a good little branch of State U. & 2 or 3 farm supply stores (as well as all the other stuff you might be jonesing for - Wally's, KFC, Taco Bell).
Land is just at southern edge of the mountains where I live, prolly about 25 mi.s as crow flies too - so better growing season.
1.7 mi. off little 2 lane blacktop at semi-organised town of Salem w/about 20 residents - maybe 10 mi. each way from other nearest towns of about 1,300 residents. All forest - ME is mostly a huge forest. Where I live there are thousands of acres of Paper Co. land open to public use.
I want this land myself, but already own suitable land a little more handy to what I've got going on.
The state agency which controls things like taxes & building permits in these unorganised areas of ME (40% ?) doesn't look over your shoulder too much as to what you build. I want an earth-sheltered, semi-underground house & they said they have no problem w/that. (Earth-sheltered greenhouses are the way to go up here in the long winter too !)


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Deb862 said:


> Whereabouts is it exactly? We are looking at ME possibly but not too far north, probably around Bangor area.


Land is in semi-organised township of Salem, in Franklin Co., by both NH & Quebec. 
I think it is a better area than anywhere near Bangor, but depends on what you're interested in - less people, less roads every which way - but maybe less jobs, I don't know. Seems to me the % of jobs per # of people must be roughly the same most places ??
See previous post for more - - -


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Wylie & Deb, sorry it's taken me so long to get back to you. Go to Realtor.com and look at 855998 under Rangeley, Maine. It is actually in semi-organised Salem township, but no one is going to be looking online for property there.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

This unusual land is still available, can't believe no one pulls the trigger on it !


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

That is some nice mountians and the views are great. Is that in a mini subdivision kinda place, noticed the lake was close by


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

After thought, That would be homesteading to the max, I did the math and it comes out to $457 +/- an acre. But the hard reality sets in when you have to drill for water and im sure the power lines are a ways off to which isnt cheap to put up. Its good deal none the less, Thats a place where you want a good 4x4 truck


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

getting water is easy here in Maine...our camp in the gen'l vicinity of this land is only a dug well maybe 20ft deep...not drinkable but probably at 50ft it would be drinkable...power is another thing...so is old man WINTER (3ft snowstorms are not so unusual) most folks have 3/4ton trucks and 8ft plows...and wood stoves for heat and genny's for frequent outages. All that snow causes flooding in the Spring and pools of water for mosquitoes to breed in....lots of mosquitoes. Approx 90 day growing season...
You can hunt bear, deer (1 each per season) and moose is by lottery (my husband hasn't been picked in 27 years but my son got one this year)

Hospital type jobs and university are available with a commute(treacherous in Winter)....but not much else.

Privacy and remoteness have their trade-offs


----------



## RW kansas hogs (Nov 19, 2010)

Sounds like a great place to live, Maybe i will win the lottery and move the move up there.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

mpillow said:


> getting water is easy here in Maine...our camp in the gen'l vicinity of this land is only a dug well maybe 20ft deep...not drinkable but probably at 50ft it would be drinkable...power is another thing...so is old man WINTER (3ft snowstorms are not so unusual) most folks have 3/4ton trucks and 8ft plows...and wood stoves for heat and genny's for frequent outages. All that snow causes flooding in the Spring and pools of water for mosquitoes to breed in....lots of mosquitoes. Approx 90 day growing season...
> You can hunt bear, deer (1 each per season) and moose is by lottery (my husband hasn't been picked in 27 years but my son got one this year)
> 
> Hospital type jobs and university are available with a commute(treacherous in Winter)....but not much else.
> ...



Now 'M', I grew up in NW ME, lived here most of my life & don't recall all that many 3 ft. snowstorms, & in Rangeley near this land we hardly ever lose power. No power anywhere near this land anyway.
Determined to put some sort of homesteader/prepper on this awesome piece of land, but yes, they should either be ready to live on very little, or be bringing some cash with them. 
When the poop hits the paddle - if it goes into full collapse for awhile, jobs won't be happening or matter so much & privacy & remoteness will matter a LOT, no ?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

RW kansas hogs said:


> That is some nice mountians and the views are great. Is that in a mini subdivision kinda place, noticed the lake was close by


 Sorry RW, there's no lake near the 153 acres, computer mapping is missleading sometimes. I had some buyers freaking out over an airport they saw & thought was near what they wanted to look at - it was actually a dirt airfield for prop planes probably 50 mi. from property they were interested in !!
No subdivision anywhere near this land ? Surrounded by large wooded lots, & behind it nothing but an entire unpopulated mountainous township !
Sorry I'm so slow getting back that you may not even see this - don't have enough time to visit this great site as much as I'd like to.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Gosh, sounds dreamy. Wish I had the money.

I love rural and I love Maine. Right now isn't a good time for me to think of it, though.


----------



## Troy (Oct 11, 2010)

Never thought about the NE as a place to live until about 2 yrs ago when work took me to Northern Vermont for about a week. OMG some of the most beautiful views I've ever seen and I've traveled all over this country. I was impressed with the Hwy Dept. I flew in to Burligton , picked up a truck , drove to Stowe and spent the night at Stowe Mtn. Resort. It snowed about 6" over night and by 7am when I left to drive to Troy , Vt. there was not a bit of snow on the roads all the way to Troy , but the ground was covered all the way.

Someday if I would win the Lottory and get full custody of my children I wouldn't hesitate to move up there. This place sounds like it would be perfect for me , just not at this time.


----------

